# Wanna play a fun new string quartet?



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

Full disclosure, I already put this over in the composer's section. If any stringies are interested in having a crack at it, I can provide you with the music (no charge), and for that reason I wish to duplicate the thread here. . . . I hope that's ok. It's my first visit to this site in quite some years actually. Passacaglia was composed, filmed, recorded and produced by moi. Please enjoy.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Great work! I'm no string player (just an interest in quartets and amateur composition of them), but I really enjoyed listening to this.


----------



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

eugeneonagain said:


> Great work! I'm no string player (just an interest in quartets and amateur composition of them), but I really enjoyed listening to this.


Interestingly, I'm not a string player either  . I wanted to play violin when I was about seven or eight, but my Mum thought I was more a pianist. Whether or not I was right, it turns out she was wrong :lol: .

But I have grown up with a great fondness for strings and I feel like I've learned them quite well, like someone might learn a second language quite well. . . I'll never be a native but I can get close.


----------

